# R34 GT-R M-Spec Nur - limiter



## Souljah (Jan 31, 2006)

hey

i have a nissan skyline R34 GT-R M-Spec Nur and was wondering if anyone knew about getting the limiter removed and taken out. it cuts out around 190kmph. i know you can just get it chipped, but is it hard to just take the limiter out??

chur.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

You will either need to get a new eprom (chip) or a piggy back or stand alone ecu...

dependant on which country your in (i assume not usa as you have a nur) a piggy back or stand alone will be better due to making sure your fueling requirements are right for the octane available in your country.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

get a japanese aftermarket tacho like a pivot, apexi or similar. They come with in built speed cut defenders.
Or buy a pivot speed meter x or an apexi speed cut defender


----------



## The SKY is the limit (Jan 11, 2006)

if i was u id switch directly to a standalone ecu, as that would help to unlock more functions in the car. A good tuned engine management on stock parts on a M-spec (dying to have that one) can easily deliver you a exrta 40 BHP. put in a Electronic boost controler (HKS best option) and a Fuel pressure regulator (best choice AEM pro) and a bosch fuel pump offcourse with fuel lines that car could easily go to 400 HP as the stock internals eat up to 600HP. id run a idle fuel pressure of 50-60% over stock with 1 psi increase per psi of boost and a boost of 19psi. on a good tuned stand alone that setup would be good for around 400 BHP.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

The SKY is the limit said:


> if i was u id switch directly to a standalone ecu, as that would help to unlock more functions in the car. A good tuned engine management on stock parts on a M-spec (dying to have that one) can easily deliver you a exrta 40 BHP. put in a Electronic boost controler (HKS best option) and a Fuel pressure regulator (best choice AEM pro) and a bosch fuel pump offcourse with fuel lines that car could easily go to 400 HP as the stock internals eat up to 600HP. id run a idle fuel pressure of 50-60% over stock with 1 psi increase per psi of boost and a boost of 19psi. on a good tuned stand alone that setup would be good for around 400 BHP.


Exactly! will make a nice very quick stage 1 car assuming he has the decat and exhaust


----------

